# Shallowassault 15'4" finally finished!!!(alot of pics)



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice job it looks great and I like the color combo.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet skiff! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Very good!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks awesome. Nothing better then taking your time on something and having it turn out better then you imagined.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very sweet. congrats.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

That carbon nose is super bad.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words!

heres a video i made of it running. im not sure how fast im going but i would assume arround 17-19mph maybe even faster but idk im hoping i can hit 20 mph ill have to mess with some weight distribution and trim.

heres the vid
http://vimeo.com/22814911


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

nice cap ! real nice !!


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

heres an update:

purchased a new minn kota riptide transom mount 45lb trolliing motor. i have been very pleased with it so far. i really wanted to get a custom gheenoe trolling motor mount but i just dont have the money for one now. i will eventually get a new one but i made a homeade one for the time being. my strongarm tiller ext. will be here soon im so excited because i wont have to use PEICE OF PVC ANYMORE.

heres pics


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Very nice project. What HP motor are you running? Also, are those TSG micro trim tabs i see? How shallow can you cruise at slow speeds(3-5 mph)?

Thanks.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

> Very nice project. What HP motor are you running? Also, are those TSG micro trim tabs i see? How shallow can you cruise at slow speeds(3-5 mph)?
> 
> Thanks.


im running a 04 yamaha 8hp 4 stroke 15in shaft, they are not tsg tabs but they are pretty similar i made them out of plastic cutting board and bought the turnbuckles and hardware online. in slow speeds i could probably run in about 10-15" im not exactly sure but ill try to let you know in the future.


----------

